# Lizenzkeys



## Shihayazat (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

Ich bin über den Thread gestoplert, in dem lang und breit die Tatsache diskutiert wurde, dass der Handel mit "reinen" keys illegal ist.

Was ich aber nicht gefunden habe, ist eine Aussage welche Folgen das für mich als Käufer haben kann.

Ich habe tatsächlich aus Dummheit gestern den key für ein Spiel von Valve zum Download über deren Plattform erworben.
Als ich die rechtliche Problematik bemerkte, wendete ich mich umgehend an den Support von Steam und schilderte denen mein "Problem".

Nach nur zwei Stunden bekam ich als Antwort, dass ich keine Probleme mit diesem key bekommen werde. 

Bin ich damit rechtlich abgesichert???
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. ging es in den Urteilen um Zivil- und nicht Strafrecht.
Das würde doch bedeuten, dass diese Aussage vom Support mit die Nutzung des keys zugesteht, oder mach ich es mir da zu einfach? Ich habe Steam übrigens gleich angeboten das gekaufte Spiel einfach vom Acc zu entfernen...was sie scheinbar nicht für nötig halten.

Wie gesagt, nach einer ellenlangen Diskussion in dem anderen Thread über Verkauf etc. wollte ich mal wissen wie es eigentlich für die Käufer ausschaut...speziell bei Steam.

Sollte ich einen passenden Post übersehen haben entschuldige ich mich im Voraus.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2010)

Der Unterschied zwischen Steam und einschlägigen Key-Händlern im Web besteht in der Legitimation der Rechteinhaber diese Lizenzen zu verkaufen. Steam hat diese Legitimation. Die einschlägigen Key-Händler nicht.

Jene beziehen ihre Keys oftmals aus kompletten Spiele-Verpackungen (inkl. Datenträger, Hülle etc) aus dem Nicht-EU-Ausland (Russland, Thailand), was (wie du im Thread sicher nachgelesen hast) nicht zu einer urheberrechtlichen Erschöpfung führt. Die Rechteinhaber also immer noch bestimmen können wie ihre Lizenzen (Keys) in den (europäischen) wirtschaftlichen Verkehr gelangen. Die Rechteinhaber verbieten in aller Regel diesen Verkauf.

Im Falle von Steam ist das nicht so. Steam hat von den Rechteinhabern/Publisher die Einwilligung die Lizenzen in Verbindung mit einem Download der Software zu veräußern. Durch diese Einwilligung ist rechtlich gesehen auch der Käufer in trockenen Tüchern.

Die Rechtslage für den Käufer (bei dubiosen Key-Händlern) ist vorsichtig gesagt, strittig. Durch den bloßen Kauf jener Keys entsteht zunächst noch kein Schaden, der durch Verschulden des Käufers verursacht wird. Wenn dann wäre das beim Verkäufer der Fall. Schadenersatzansprüche wären also nicht möglich gegenüber dem Käufer.

Durch neue Rechtsprechung bezüglich Klauseln über den Gebrauchtverkauf in den Lizenzbestimmungen der Software, die den Weiterverkauf  (u.a. auch von einzelnen Keys) betreffen, könnte aber durchaus zumindest eine Unterlassung durch den Rechteinhaber erwirkt werden. Dafür gibt es aber noch keine praktische Fälle. Schon gar nicht in Verbindung mit dem Kauf einzelner Keys.

Kurzum, die Möglichkeit besteht, ist aber unwahrscheinlich bzw. noch nicht abschließend geklärt. Die Rechtslage ist unklar. Sicher ist nur, dass über einen Kauf per Steam (ohne Weiterverkauf) nichts passiert. Es ist wohl die noch rechtlich sicherste Variante, wenn es um den separaten (sachenrechtlich-räumlich getrennten > anders bei Spieleverpackungen im Media-Markt) Bezug von Keys und Software geht.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja, Du darfst nicht legale, von den Publishern "abgesegnete" Shops mit irgendwelchen Websites oder Privatleuten, die auch keys anbieten, verwechseln.

Steam zB ist eine Platform, über die die Spielehersteller selber ihre Spiele anbieten - das "sind" also quasi die Spielehersteller selber. Was anderes wäre ein Shop, wo ein Spiel ungewöhnklich preiswert ist und wo steht "nur Lizenzkey" oder so, und der Shop sitzt auch noch in Hong Kong oder so.

Grundsätzlich findest Du auch immer auf der offiziellen Seite des Spieles Links zu Shops oder Platformen, die LEGAL auch nur keys verkaufen, oder Du schaust direkt bei Steam, ob dieses und jene Spiel dort zu haben ist. Allerdings kann eine Bestellung eines SPiels inkl. CD/DVD zb bei amazon nicht selten sogar preiswerter als ein Kauf bei Steam sein.


----------



## Shihayazat (7. Oktober 2010)

Erst mal danke für die antworten...aber das war es nicht was ich wissen wollte  
Dass der Erwerb prinzipiell extrem grau ist und zu lizenzrechtlichen problemen führen kann war mir dann auch klar... Ebenso wie ein Handel nach den Gerichtsurteilen definitiv illegal ist... Leider stolperte ich erst zwei Stunden nachdem ich den Key gekauft und aktiviert hatte über die passenden Threads  

Probier des mal zu konkretisieren...

Illegal ist im Sinne des *Zivil- oder Strafrechts* zu sehen?


Habe bezüglich meines keys (*L4D2*) Kontakt mit *Steam *aufgenommen und den Support auf die dubiose Quelle hingewiesen und gebeten das spiel im Zweifelsfall zu löschen...

Antwort: *"Sie werden keine Probleme mit diesem CD Key bekommen und können ihre Version ohne Nachteile benutzen."*

Klingt so als ob das dann quasi anerkannt wird...oder kann es sein dass STEAM sein OK gibt und VALVE dann Forderungen stellt? Die sind schon effektiv die gleiche Firma, oder?



@ Pokerclock: Deute ich das richtig, dass es sich um Zivilrecht handelt (Unterlassung) und nicht um Tatbestände im Sinne des StGB...

@ Herbboy:Genau das war das Problem...alerdings nur unwesentlich billiger als bei Steam direkt und explizit als DL-key für Steam deklariert... Dass key ohne Datenträger eine schlecht Idee ist, wäre mir schon klar gewesen. Da es sich aber um einen Key für eine DL-Plattform handelt...hab ich mir halt dämlicherweise nix dabei gedacht.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2010)

Ist die Frage, ob die Leute von der Plattform "Steam" für die Rechteinhaber "Valve" reden können. Im Zweifel, würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen, die Aussage des Steam-Support aufheben und gut ist.

Naja, ich zumindest. Mehr kann ich da auch nicht zu schreiben.


----------



## Shihayazat (7. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank...

das hab ich mir auch gedacht aber ich wollte ne zweite Meinung 
Ich hoffe mal dass der firmeneigene Onlinevertieb grob eine Ahnung hat, was die Lage mit Drittanbieterkeys angeht...werden ja wohl keine soooo schlechte interne Kommunikation haben.

Habe extra nochmal beim Support nachgehakt mit nochmals auf die Sachlage hinweisen etc.

Wenn ich da die gleiche Antwort bekomme, dann kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen 

Da macht man einen großen Bogen um irgendwelche Raubkopien und dann fällt man auf sowas rein *grrrr*


Btw...nachdem ich L4D2 *nicht *verkaufen oder so will sollte ich da mit der Staatsanwaltschaft auch keine Probleme bekommen hoffe ich... blöd wenn man nicht nachschaut auf welcher Liste der Titel gerade steht 

Was mir leider immer noch keiner beantworten konnte... reine *Zivilrecht*sfälle, oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist unter den §§106 ff. UrhG (strafrechtlich) zumindest nichts bekannt. Praktische Fälle gibt es nicht und im Falle von Software kommt immer erst eine zivilrechtliche Abmahnung mit Androhung der Unterlassung. 

Bei Schadenersatz würde mich mal interessieren, wo da ein Schaden entstehen soll und wie der berechnet werden würde.

Man muss das auch mal von der praktischen Seite sehen. Was gewinnt ein Rechteinhaber, wenn er von einem Käufer der Keys Unterlassung bzw. Vernichtung der Keys + Software verlangt? Nichts. 

Das läuft so ähnlich wie bei Apple mit dem Jailbreak. Dagegen was machen kostet viel, bringen (finanziell) tut es nichts.


----------



## Shihayazat (8. Oktober 2010)

Nochmals danke...

Ich denke damit ist meine Frage so ziemlich beantwortet...


----------



## Bull56 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube wegen einer einzelnen Person werden die keinen großen Rechtsstreit eröffnen...

Gibt ja mittlerweile einige Händler die im Internet keys verkaufen...

Vorsicht ist denke ich jedoch bei einigen geboten mit denen ich so bekanntschaft im gebiet crysis gemacht habe... - die haben sich über trojaner keys von anderen geholt und diese dann im internet verkauft-ich denke da ist klar das das nicht ganz legal sein kann...


----------

